# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Formen des Mangements

## Didi-K

Es gibt mehrere Arten, eine Firma zu führen (genannt "Management"):

1) Mangement by Champignons:
Alle niederen Ränge im Dunkeln halten,
ab und zu mit Dreck bewerfen
und wenn einer den Kopf rausstreckt: abschneiden!

2) Management by Helikopter:
Ständig in höheren Sphären schweben,
ab und zu auf niedriges Niveau herbsteigen,
dabei viel Staub aufwirbeln
und anschließend wieder mit großem Lärm gen Himmel steigen.


Da gibt´s noch mehr von, aber die konnte ich mir nicht alle merken.

Gruß Didi

----------


## Bagsida

Wer denkt ein Manager würde etwas managen, der ist auch der Ansicht, ein Zitronenfalter faltet Zitronen.

----------


## Erich

Management by Banane: das Produkt reift beim Kunden.

----------


## Bagsida

> Management by Banane: das Produkt reift beim Kunden.


Wird in Fachkreisen auch "Qualitätssicherung beim Kunden" genannt.

Übrigens:

Qualität kommt von "Qual" und Qualität kann man nicht herstellen, Qualität muss man erprüfen.

----------


## Erich

> Übrigens:
> 
> Qualität kommt von "Qual" und Qualität kann man nicht herstellen, Qualität muss man erprüfen.


Muss ich widersprechen: ich quäle mich beruflich seit nunmehr 19 Jahren mit der Qualität - was nicht als solche hergestellt wird, lässt sich auch nicht erprüfen.  ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> Übrigens:
> 
> Qualität kommt von "Qual" und Qualität kann man nicht herstellen, Qualität muss man erprüfen.
> 
> 
> Muss ich widersprechen: ich quäle mich beruflich seit nunmehr 19 Jahren mit der Qualität - was nicht als solche hergestellt wird, lässt sich auch nicht erprüfen.



Dann sind bzw. waren wir ja mal "Kollegen" (ich im Automotive-Bereich, DIN, DIN-EN, JIS, ISO, VDA, DBL etc...) - doch warum kennst Du den bösen Spruch "Qualität kann man nicht herstellen, Qualität muss man erprüfen." nicht ?

----------


## Erich

> Dann sind bzw. waren wir ja mal "Kollegen" (ich im Automotive-Bereich, DIN, DIN-EN, JIS, ISO, VDA, DBL etc...) - doch warum kennst Du den bösen Spruch "Qualität kann man nicht herstellen, Qualität muss man erprüfen." nicht ?


Bin auch im Automotive-Sektor, seit ein paar Jahren gibts ja nur noch ISO/TS... ich kenne jede Menge blöde Sprüche in Sachen Qualität, aber den komischerweise nicht  ::

----------


## resci

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
> Dann sind bzw. waren wir ja mal "Kollegen" (ich im Automotive-Bereich, DIN, DIN-EN, JIS, ISO, VDA, DBL etc...) - doch warum kennst Du den bösen Spruch "Qualität kann man nicht herstellen, Qualität muss man erprüfen." nicht ?
> 
> 
> Bin auch im Automotive-Sektor, seit ein paar Jahren gibts ja nur noch ISO/TS... ich kenne jede Menge blöde Sprüche in Sachen Qualität, aber den komischerweise nicht


dann sind wir schon derer drei,
aber mit Qualität hab ich nix zu tun,
denn ich mach Software...

resci  ::

----------


## Robert

> dann sind wir schon derer drei,
> aber mit Qualität hab ich nix zu tun,
> denn ich mach Software...
> 
> resci


Und was kommt dabei raus, wenn die Qualität Deiner Software murks ist?  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von resci
> 
> dann sind wir schon derer drei,
> aber mit Qualität hab ich nix zu tun,
> denn ich mach Software...
> 
> resci 
> 
> 
> Und was kommt dabei raus, wenn die Qualität Deiner Software murks ist?



Dann sollte das z.B. der "Prüfmittelbeauftragte" (der ich mal war) bei der Abnahme oder der ständigen Überprüfungen feststellen & für Behebung der Fehler bzw. eine andere Software sorgen.

Ist ja witzig, dass wir bei den "wenigen" Membern schon 3 Qualitäter sind.....o.k. ich ja nicht mehr....

Übrigens geht nichts über gute Dokumentation :

"Chef, was soll ich mit den alten Dokumenten machen ?" 

"Die kannste vernichten - mach´aber vorher ne Kopie davon "


Die beiden unumstößlichen Grundwahrheiten :

"Der Chef hat immer Recht und die Erde ist eine Scheibe."


Bagsida

----------


## Didi-K

> Und was kommt dabei raus, wenn die Qualität Deiner Software murks ist?


==> siehe Windows ...   ::

----------

